# Emily Dickinson



## Fakespeare (Dec 2, 2006)

WARNING!!!Do not read this is you love Emily Dickinson and you want to be able to read her poetry with a straight face ever again.Ok. So a few weeks ago my Language Arts teacher pointed out something absolutely horrid to me. Well, ok. I thought it was funny. But It has rather scarred me, in that now I can no longer read Emily Dickinson's works without bursting out laughing. What is this strange fact? Every single one of her works can be sung to the tune of the yellow rose of texas.I'm just wondering if anyone else has ever noticed this, or if my teacher's just mental.


----------



## Jolly McJollyson (Dec 3, 2006)

Well I find it kind of like the way every one of Jimmy Buffet's tunes can be sung to "Cheeseburger in Paradise."  The only difference is that Emily Dickenson just happened to choose not to vary her structure that much whereas Jimmy Buffet simply wrote the same song 80 times.


----------



## QuintetBlue (Jan 6, 2007)

You can also sing all of them (well, almost. I don't think it works with "Hope is the Thing With Feathers") to the tune of the Gilligan's Island Theme Song, as well as the supercallafragalisticexpialidocious song from Mary Poppins.

I don't think it devalues her work, though. If anything, it's an icebreaker for awkward silences at those parties you go to where to discuss poetry...


----------

